# www/webkit-qt5 - synth builds but can't package



## PacketMan (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone having trouble with this www/webkit-qt5. I was doing an update and this one failed.

I tried a few things but end up in the same spot.  This is the interesting thing: when I review /var/log/synth/www___webkit-qt5.log it looks like all the phases succeed (which is what I see in the ncurses display), but then fail on the package phase.


```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: build
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  Building for qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: run-depends
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1 depends on package: libGL>0 - found
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4.0 - found

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: stage
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  Staging for qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
echo "# define QT_ACCESSIBILITY"  >> /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/modules/qconfig-webkit.h
echo "QT_CONFIG += accessibility accessibility-atspi-bridge"  > /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_config_webkit.pri
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: package
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  Building package for qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/bytearraytestdata.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/qhttpheader_p.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/qquicknetworkreply_p.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/qquicknetworkrequest_p.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/qquickurlschemedelegate_p.h: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebKit/5.6.2/QtWebKit/private/qquickwebpage_p.h: No such file or directory
.....
....
....
kg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/qt5/QtWebPluginProcess: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/qt5/QtWebProcess: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Warning: @exec is deprecated, please use @[pre|post][un]exec
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/www/webkit-qt5
```


Edit: I see on the 19 Nov 2016 there was a revisision from *5.6.2 *to *5.6.2_1*. Could it be port maintainer forgot a couple bits n pieces since the log output refers to 5.6.2 and not 5.6.2_1 for at least some of the files?

I'm surprise to see that sort of exit. I would have figured if anything would go wrong it would be before the package phase.


----------



## ASX (Dec 23, 2016)

Hmm ... built it today, it worked fine here, FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-p6 / Synth 1.66:

```
===>  Building package for qt5-webkit-5.6.2_1
pkg-static: Warning: @exec is deprecated, please use @[pre|post][un]exec
file sizes/checksums   [115]: .. done
packing files          [115]: .. done
packing directories      [0]: . done
```

Guess that should exclude port issues for itself ...


----------



## fernandel (Dec 23, 2016)

Not a problem on my FreeBSD 11-RELEASE (amd64) - built December 22nd with Synth - version 5.6.2_1


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 24, 2016)

OKay. It being used as a dependency for emulators/virtualbox-ose which I had up and running, but like I said this port failed during update.  I removed virtualbox and x11/xorg and tried installing it by itself, but still fails.   I'll keep digging. Probably won't be for a few days.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 31, 2016)

Hmmm. I see in the synth log output these lines:

```
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on shared library: libicui18n.so - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/icu-58.2,1.txz
Installing icu-58.2,1...
Extracting icu-58.2,1: .......... done
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on shared library: libicui18n.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libicui18n.so)
Checking for icu... no

The WebKit build was disabled for the following reasons:
    * ICU is required.
```
The port notes for 19 Nov 2016 18:21:20 show "devel/icu: update to 58.1".
But on 10 Dec 2016 00:43:33 devel/icu was updated "devel/icu: update to 58.2"

I'll fart around some more, and maybe I'll reach out to the port maintainer.


----------



## ASX (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm honestly perplexed from your results, both me and fernandel succeed in building the very same package, especially perplexed from your first post logs: are you sure you are not running out of storage ?
(RAM + SWAP, if you enabled tmpfs in Synth, or disk/partition space if not using tmpfs).


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 31, 2016)

Nope I see no message or any symptoms to suggest this is a machine resourcing issue.  And all other ports build perfectly fine. Interestingly, this started occurring after I enabled synth to work with devel/ccache but I tried using synth without it, and get the same result.

Humor me, do a fresh ports tree update and try building virtualbox-ose and x11/xorg if not already installed. Use the "just-build" option in synth. Could you send me your build log so I can compare the two?


----------



## marino (Dec 31, 2016)

it's failing at package because there are entries on the pkg-plist that aren't installed into the stage directory.  That's a build/install problem that not detected until packaging.  So the problem does actually occur much earlier and may require deeper inspection of the build log to see what didn't get built (or installed).


----------



## ASX (Dec 31, 2016)

PacketMan said:


> Interestingly, this started occuring after I enabled synth to work with devel/ccache but I tried using synth without it, and get the same result.



I used ccache too, that itself it is unlikely to be a problem, but using ccache imply use of some additional storage ...


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 31, 2016)

marino@ said:


> it's failing at package because there are entries on the pkg-plist that aren't installed into the stage directory.  That's a build/install problem that not detected until packaging.  So the problem does actually occur much earlier and may require deeper inspection of the build log to see what didn't get built (or installed).



I'll go looking / learning.


----------



## marino (Dec 31, 2016)

a (possible) obvious explanation is that you've set options that the port maintainer didn't test.  I don't recall you mentioning non-default options but any dependency or if the port itself has options that you've changed, that's important information.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 31, 2016)

No man, I don't go changing options unless I have too.

# ls /var/db/ports
games_iourbanterror   games_redeclipse   games_warsow       games_xonotic
games_minecraft-server   games_stendhal       games_wesnoth       multimedia_tvheadend


The only options available for www/webkit-qt5 are:
Configuration Options

===> The following configuration options are available for qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2:
     GSTREAMER=on: Multimedia support via GStreamer
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings

Only other thing I found in the build log that seemed awry was:

```
Negative repeat count does nothing at /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.6.2/Tools/qmake/dump-features.pl line 17.
Negative repeat count does nothing at /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.6.2/Tools/qmake/dump-features.pl line 17.
Negative repeat count does nothing at /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.6.2/Tools/qmake/dump-features.pl line 17.
Negative repeat count does nothing at /construction/xports/www/webkit-qt5/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.6.2/Tools/qmake/dump-features.pl line 17.
```

I removed ccache, reconfigured synth to not use ccache, purged and rebuilt my repository, followed up with a system-upgrade, and tried again, got the same result.  I only remove ccache because this issue occured after I installed it. I'm gonna put it back in because its pretty slick with synth.

I've emailed the port maintainer to see what he/she says. And I'll keep farting around in the meantime.  Thanks again everyone.

EDIT; and why after I have ccache reinstalled and working with synth, does it get 'reinstalled' during when this port is trying to be built? Is that normal expect behavior?


```
Installing qt5-qmake-5.6.2_1...
Extracting qt5-qmake-5.6.2_1: .......... done
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   Returning to build of qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on package: perl5>=5.24<5.25 - found
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ccache - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/ccache-3.2.5_2.txz
Installing ccache-3.2.5_2...
Extracting ccache-3.2.5_2: ......... done
Create compiler links...
create symlink for cc
create symlink for cc (world)
create symlink for c++
create symlink for c++ (world)
create symlink for CC
create symlink for CC (world)
create symlink for clang
create symlink for clang (world)
create symlink for clang++
create symlink for clang++ (world)
Message from ccache-3.2.5_2:
NOTE:
Please read /usr/local/share/doc/ccache/ccache-howto-freebsd.txt for
information on using ccache with FreeBSD ports and src.
===>   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ccache - found
===>   Returning to build of qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2
```


----------



## marino (Dec 31, 2016)

yes it's normal behavior.  It's become a build dependency.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks.

So I just tired this on another machine; one that is dedicated for building for my slow poke machines.  This thing literally has nothing installed except a few root ports.

`# portmaster -l`

```
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> btsync-2.3.8
===>>> ccache-3.2.5_2
===>>> pkg-1.9.4_1
===>>> portmaster-3.17.9_4
===>>> synth-1.66
===>>> 5 root ports

===>>> Trunk ports (No dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> 0 trunk ports

===>>> Branch ports (Have dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> 0 branch ports

===>>> Leaf ports (Have dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> 0 leaf ports

===>>> 5 total installed ports
```

No options configured to cause anything to switch tracks. `ls /var/db/ports` yields nothing.

....and I get the exact same result when I try to install emulators/virtualbox-ose.  Let's see what the port maintainer tells me.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 1, 2017)

So, this morning Jan 1 2017, I did another `portsnap fetch update`, and taa daa! Both machines no longer have an issue. Please note, one machine has a bunch of game server ports installed, but that is about it. The other machine, a builder machine, has two Synth profiles. One for GNOME3 and the other default Live profile. Both profiles worked without issue.

`synth just-build emulators/virtualbox-ose`

```
Stand by, updating external repository catalogs ... done.
Scanning existing packages.
cmake-3.7.1.txz failed dependency check.
The following packages will be fetched:

New packages to be FETCHED:
   qt5-webkit-5.6.2_2 (7 MiB: 13.54% of the 52 MiB to download)
   qt5-assistant-5.6.2 (706 KiB: 1.32% of the 52 MiB to download)
   qt5-designer-5.6.2 (3 MiB: 6.19% of the 52 MiB to download)
   qt5-linguist-5.6.2 (435 KiB: 0.82% of the 52 MiB to download)
   virtualbox-ose-5.1.12 (41 MiB: 78.13% of the 52 MiB to download)

Number of packages to be fetched: 5

Total 2       Built 1      Ignored 0      Load  1.62  Pkg/hour 10           
  Left 1      Failed 0      Skipped 0      Swap  0.0%   Impulse 10    00:05:48
===============================================================================
 ID  Duration  Build Phase      Origin                                   Lines
===============================================================================
 01  00:04:33  deinstall        devel/cmake                               2729
 02  Shutdown                                                               
 03  Shutdown                                                               
 04  Shutdown                                                               
===============================================================================
 00:01:15 [01] success  devel/jsoncpp                                 00:00:17
 00:00:57 [04] shutdown                                               --:--:--
 00:00:57 [03] shutdown                                               --:--:--
 00:00:57 [02] shutdown                                               --:--:--
```

I am at a loss to explain what happened here. Notice that devel/cmake failed a dependency check this morning, and got rebuilt. I am suspicious this has something to do with my issue, but Freshports shows this port was last updated 9th Dec 2016. B

In the past days of my trying to determine why, I did numerous ports tree updates, purging the repository, rebuilding, etc.  What I can say is no port options were changed; what I showed you earlier is all that there is. Any ideas? Any thoughts about my machines rebuilding cmake this morning?  Would the port tree back at mother ship have any significant difference now that today is a new month, and a new year? The only other change I can think of was on at least one machine I purged the ccache cache.

Stumped.


----------



## ASX (Jan 2, 2017)

devel/cmake failed the dependency check because it depend on devel/jsoncpp which was effectively updated very recently, unlikely related to your issue.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 3, 2017)

ASX said:


> devel/jsoncpp which was effectively updated very recently, unlikely related to your issue.



Maybe but as far as I am concerned it (and devel/cmake) was the only thing that changed.


----------

